

The Best of What's New in Swift - ingve
https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2015-06-19-the-best-of-whats-new-in-swift.html

======
chmaynard
This is my favorite new Swift article by far. All the others are my favorite
too.

~~~
Watabou
When I first read your comment, I initially thought "What a strange thing to
say."

Then I read the article. :)

